# DTMF ayuda con proyecto



## Domingui07 (Mar 24, 2008)

ola como estan 

no es la primera vez q posteo y pues cuando se a requerido de su ayuda lo an hecho y muchas gracias 

ahora quiciera saber si me podrian dar alguna asesoria sobre un proyecto con dtmf 

el proyecto consiste en q a traves del celular pueda escribir en la computadora

y a como me lo imagino la comunicacion movil computadora tiene q ser con el dtmf un pic o un micro ya q este ultimo va a ser el q escribira en la pantalla 

y pues e estado indagando aqui en el foro y dan formas de usar el dtmf pero la vdd no le entiendo muy bien y aqui donde vivo pues da la casualidad q no ahi asi q lo tengo q pedir por paqteria    y mañana me yega

les agradeceria su apoyo y de antemano gracias por leer el post 

atte Jaime Domingo


----------



## Ivan N. (Mar 25, 2008)

Holas. Podrias describir un poco mejor el proyecto para q puedamos ayudarte un poco mas?
Segun tengo entendido los celulares no usan DTMF, asi q imagino q la idea seria usar el cel para establecer una comunicacion con una linea fija y a la linea conectar el DTMF que decodifique los pulsos y se los pase a la compu. Si es asi necesitarias el circuito del DTMF y ademas un circuito q reconosca la llamada entrante y simule el descolgado del telefono.
En esta misma seccion del foro hay varios post sobre los DTMF, en especial hay uno en el q postee una mini guia de como identificar los errores mas comunes del DTMF de acuerdo a su funcionamiento.
Cualquier cosa pregunta. Saludos.


----------



## Domingui07 (Mar 26, 2008)

ola
gracias por la contestacion

la verdad si me gustaria q me orientaras mas sobre el tema ya q es la primera vez q trabajo con DTMF.

otra cosa puede ser algo alucinante pero ahi celulares q atra ves delmanos libres contestan automaticamente asi creo q me podria saltar la parte donde necesito un circuito q me aga la funcion del descuelge del telefono 

o podria desarmar un cel y con la bocina del tono(ring tone) mandarlo a una compuerta y esta a su vez q de la señal al boton de  talk y la bocina del cel podria mandarla a la entrada del DTMF

es una alucinacion pero creo q podria funcionar o ando muy mal

weno de antemano gracias por la atensión 

atte Jaime Domingo


----------



## ezep (Abr 3, 2008)

Buenas! Por lo q decis es mas o menos lo q me parecio q pensabas.
Te cuento, segun investigaciones q hice tengo entendido  que en los celulares no hay tonos DTMF. El ruido q escuchas cuando apretas una tecla no tiene q ver con un DTMF es un simple ruido de q apretaste una tecla. Las teclas y practicamente todas las entradas salidas de control del cel son todas digitales y el micro del cel las transmite directamente por RF a una estacion telefonica q las recibe y si es necesario transformadorrma los datos enviados a DTMF (si llamamos a un tel fijo).
Por estas razones loq  planteas no podria funcionar.
Lo que podes llegar a hacer es lo siguiente:
Del cel llamas a una linea dedicada a tu dispositivo.
EL dispositivo tiene q ser capaz de reconocer que esta entrando una llamada y simular el descolgado del tubo para comenzar la comunicacion.
La parte del dispositivo del DTMF iria conectada a la linea dedicada, entonces cuando vos aprietes una de las teclas del el DTMF va a estar presente en la linea dedicada.
Y asi obtenes los datos de que tecla apretaste.
Despues por otro lado esta todo el tema del soft, como por ejemplo para escribir la letra B es necesario apretar 2 veces el num 1, pero es un tema decidir si es una B o son 2 A. Mas si no estas enfrente de la computadora para corroborar q escribiste.
Pero bue, eso es mas o menos lo q yo haria usando DTMF. Otra cosa q se me ocurre es usar un cel como receptor de mensajes de texto directamente. Si tenemos en cuenta q los datos q se muestran en el display salen del micro al display tienen q estar presentes en algun y en alguna forma (ya sea serial o en bytes o como sea...) pero ahi tb esta el problema de q necesitas reconocer q entro un mensaje y necesitas hacer todo el procedimiento de leer el mensaje para q aparesca en el display.
Bueno, espero no haberte mariado mas de lo q estabas. Si te interesa puedo darte un poco mas de ayuda con el circuito del DTMF q te comento. Asi q cualquier cosa pregunta.

PD: soy Ivan N. quedo la cuenta de un amigo abierta y ni me di cuenta .


----------



## ryoga_ECA (Abr 16, 2008)

Hola, q tal!

Con respecto al tipo de señal DTMF, yo desarrolle un proyecto similar, en el cual utilizando el celular activaba ciertos dispositivos manejados por un PIC, por lo que si se puede utilizar un celular como dispositivo emisor.
Eso si, necesitas un dispositivo receptor, en el cual puedas obtener en la señal de audio proveniente del dispositivo emisor(puede ser del altavoz), luego esta señal enviarla al decodificador de tono. 


DTMF hace referencia a dos frecuencias(una alta y una baja)en una sola señal. Existen integrados encargados en generar un binario para cada par de frecuencias(Decodificadores DTMF:  HT9170B, MT8870,ejemplo) los cuales recomiendo q rebices el datasheet, ahi esta la información.

Espero haberte aclarado algunas dudas, estaremos pendiente...  [/img]


----------



## eduar781 (May 16, 2008)

ryoga_ECA yo tambien estoy desarrollando un proyecto similar, puedes mandarme información del proyecto que tu desarrollaste.


----------



## pepe g (Ago 31, 2008)

hola a todos, voy a desarrollar un proyecto parecido donde voy a usar dos telefonos celulares para controlar algunos relees. uno como emisor , y el receptor junto con un pic sera el actuador de los relees. ¿es posible por medio de un decoder DTMF conectado a la bocina del receptor obtener el binario de la tecla pulsada por el emisor? les agradeceria la gentileza de decirme si esto es pocible, o si no lo es, darme una idea de que puedo hacer


----------



## josegegas (Sep 10, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro, estoy pensando desarrollar un sistema de notificacion de alarmas basado en el servicio de sms, pretendo mandar comandos AT desde un 16f877 hasta un celular para que este envie el sms, tengo entendido que muchos celulares utilizan protocolo fieldbus y no se como hacer la conexion para que enviar el comando con rs232, si alguien tiene una idea para esta conexion le agradezco mucho, y desde ofrezco mi ayuda en cuanto este a mi alcance...


----------

